# leasing and oil changes



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

if your leasing are you going to VW dealer or saving money and going to jiffy lube for an oil change


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

You get what you pay for. The people who work at those places are so careless with vehicles. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

i just went ahead and added the 3 yr maintenance plan with VW with my Lease.


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

I always go to the dealer. With my Jeep, I used to do it myself. I took my wife's car to Jiffy Lube one time, about 10 years ago. They overfilled it, and she had to pull over on the highway because the oil overflowed. I took the car to a repair shop next to Jiffy Lube, and they had like $1000 in repairs that they wanted to do like manifold gaskets and crap. I took it to the dealer to get a second opinion, and they said that there was too much oil. Crazy.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Warranty*

I believe you have to take it to a certified Volkswagen shop to get oil changes and other stuff done, otherwise it could void the warranty.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Liza5783 said:


> I believe you have to take it to a certified Volkswagen shop to get oil changes and other stuff done, otherwise it could void the warranty.


No, that's illegal. In the states anyway.

But do save your proof that it was done wherever it is that you get it or even DIY. And not just the oil change, the full 10/20/30k maintenance schedule including the required inspections and such.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Who the heck in their right mind goes to Jiffy Lube?


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

dmg924 said:


> Who the heck in their right mind goes to Jiffy Lube?


I had a groupon for $29.99 for synthetic. How could you possibly mess up an oil change?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

cahrens said:


> I had a groupon for $29.99 for synthetic. How could you possibly mess up an oil change?


https://jalopnik.com/lazy-idiots-at-lube-shop-cut-hole-in-audi-s4s-aero-pan-1748394648


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

cahrens said:


> How could you possibly mess up an oil change?


Let me count the ways:
Too much oil
Too little oil
Wrong oil
Didn't replace or properly torque the drain plug (stripped threads or oil leaks)
Messed up oil filter gasket (more oil leaks)
Didn't replace oil filter at all (at least no leaks)
Spill oil all over the engine bay

These are only the things that I (or friends) have seen happen, I'm sure that the minimum wage oil jockeys could think up even worse ways to mess things up.
If my oil is going to be changed by amateurs, I'll do it myself, thank you.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. I would let the dealer change my oil before I would let one of those oil change places do it. At least the dealer would have a slightly better chance of using the correct oil.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rocketjay1 said:


> if your leasing are you going to VW dealer or saving money and going to jiffy lube for an oil change


Does JiffyLube even have 508.00 oil? Or are they just going to use a 0w20 that they would use on a Honda or Toyota?


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

Dealer. I got the VW maintenance care plan. Worth the piece of mind.


----------

